# Extrem viel Staub im Gehäuse.



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

*Extrem viel Staub im Gehäuse.*

Hab da noch mal ne Frage. 

Bei mir in der Wohnung ist es extrem Staubig, so das ich alle 3 Tage staub wischen muss. Nun habe ich mal in mein Gehäuse rein gesehen und muss feststellen, dass der schon Extrem mit Staub voll ist. So als wäre er schon ein Jahr alt ^^ 
Des gefällt mir natürlich nicht und dem System auf lange sicht auch nicht. Nun meine Frage: Ich habe 2 Gehäuselüfter in dem Gehäuse, einen für Luftansaugen vorne da ist auch ein Staubfilter vor und einen der die Warmluft hinten raus bläßt. Reicht es, wenn ich nur den Lüfter hinten installiert habe, oder ist es sinvoll auch den vorderen drin zu lassen? Außerdem würde ich alle öffnungen wo kein Staubfilter vor ist verschließen, also verspachteln und Lackieren. Kann ich das machen, ohne das es zu warm im gehäuse wird? und bringt es überhaupt was?  Habe folgendes Gehäuse:LC-Power 930W - Alliance Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss  Und mein System steht in der Signatur. 


Schon mal Danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Ich würde nix zuspachteln - aber du kannst vor die Stellen, wo ggf. viel reinkommt, und auch vor den einsaugenden Lüfter ein Fliegenschutz-Netz oder auch ne Damenstrumhose kleben - natürlich passend zurechtgeschnitten. Das hält den meisten Staub dann ab, und man kann dann ab und an einfach den "Staubschutz"  entfernen und neuen einkleben.


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

Ok, das ist vielleicht weniger radikal, als dem jedes loch zu verspachteln ^^ 
Und wie sieht es aus, reicht es aus, wenn ich nur einen Lüfter nutze? Dann sollte doch noch weniger Staub rein kommen oder?


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2014)

der Meiste Staub wird ja eingesaugt, wenn der rausbläßt kann da ja keiner Rein, ich würde da an dem Konzept nicht unbedingt was ändern, grade auch weil der Vorne eh nen Luftfilter hat


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ok, das ist vielleicht weniger radikal, als dem jedes loch zu verspachteln ^^
> Und wie sieht es aus, reicht es aus, wenn ich nur einen Lüfter nutze? Dann sollte doch noch weniger Staub rein kommen oder?



Das Problem bei zu viel Staub ist ja, dass die Kühlung schlechter wird - machst Du nen Lüfter raus, wird die Kühlung auch schlechter. Das wäre also keine gute Idee.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde versuchen, das Problem an der Wurzel anzupacken.

In Deinem Fall heißt das, die Ursache für die anscheinend hohe Staubbelastung abzustellen, denn Du tust damit ja nicht nur Deinem PC, sondern in erster Linie auch Dir selbst was Gutes. 

Tipps gegen eine staubige Wohnung:

- wenn man in (Groß)Städten wohnt, ist die Staubbelastung, gerade an vielbefahrenen Straßen, natürlich höher, als in der Provinz. Daher sollte man gekippte Fenster nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, sondern nur stoßlüften.

- Auf die Luftfeuchte achten. Zu trockene Luft kann keinen Staub binden. Ideal sind Werte um die 50% -> Hygrometer anschaffen und bei Bedarf Luftbefeuchter aufstellen. 

- Staubsauger mit HEPA-Filter verwenden.

- Häufiger feucht durchwischen.


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

Also ich habe mal den Lüfter der die Luft rein saugt ausgebaut, da der eh gerattert hat. Habe nun mal ne Stunde Assassin´s Creed Unity gespielt und mit MSI Afterburner die Temeratur von CPU und GPU überwacht. GPU wird wie immer zwischen 67 und 71 Grad angezeigt. Und bei der CPU haben die 4 Kerne alle so zwieschen 54 und 68 Grad. Kann des stimmen? Des ist doch ziemlich wenig?! 
Aber das vorne der lüfter weg ist, scheint nicht wirklich zu stören. Kann wohl daran liegen das der Pc überall lüftungsschlitze hat oder?


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde versuchen, das Problem an der Wurzel anzupacken.
> 
> In Deinem Fall heißt das, die Ursache für die anscheinend hohe Staubbelastung abzustellen, denn Du tust damit ja nicht nur Deinem PC, sondern in erster Linie auch Dir selbst was Gutes.
> 
> ...





Ja wie gesagt, ich Putze alle 3 Tage und tue dann gleichzeitig natürlich staub wischen  
Saugen jeden tag und Luftfeuchtigkeit liegt bei ca 60% 

Ich hab einfach ne scheiß gegend wo ich wohne. So viel staub hatte ich nicht mal wo ich in Nürnberg gewohnt habe ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2014)

Es ist zwar schon wieder ein paar Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal in Koblenz gewesen bin, aber ich kann mich dort an keine Staubstürme erinnern. 

Spaß beiseite, ist aber schon krass. Solche Probleme hatte ich nicht mal, als in meiner alten Studentenbude der Rechner fast direkt neben dem Bett stand.


----------



## svd (25. November 2014)

Manche schwören auf Überdruck im Gehäuse.
D.h. vorne wird der stärkere Lüfter montiert, hinten der Schwächere. Dadurch, dass so mehr Luft in, als aus dem Gehäuse kommt, entsteht 
der Überdruck, der verhindern soll, dass durch alle möglichen Öffnungen Luft (d.h. Staub) angesaugt wird.

Probieren kannst du es ja mal, dabei den Temperaturverlauf und Verschmutzungsgrad beobachten.

Persönlich wäre mir jedoch lieber, heiße Luft so schnell als möglich aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen, also entweder hinten den stärkeren Lüfter
zu verbauen, oder zumindest ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen.


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Probieren kannst du es ja mal, dabei den Temperaturverlauf und Verschmutzungsgrad beobachten.
> 
> Persönlich wäre mir jedoch lieber, heiße Luft so schnell als möglich aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen, also entweder hinten den stärkeren Lüfter
> zu verbauen, oder zumindest ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen.




Aber ich habe bis jetzt Identische Temeraturen an der GPU wie vorher, wo beide Lüfter angeschlossen waren. Gut des war jetzt nach einer Stunde Spielen, genaueres kann ich sagen, wenn ich heute Nacht mal 4-5 Stunden spiele ^^ 
Aber sind denn auch die Temeratur von der CPU realistisch? Zwischen 54 und 68 Grad, des hört sich so wenig an^^ 

Und wenn die Temeraturen so stabil bleiben, kann ich den Einsauglüfter vorne ruhig weg lassen oder?


----------



## svd (25. November 2014)

Die Temperaturen passen ganz gut.
Im Leerlauf bewegen sich Prozessoren so im 30er Bereich, unter Last, je nach Kühler, etwa zwischen 50 und 80°C, alles unter 70°C ist eh super.

Und ja, der Lüfter vorne muss nicht unbedingt sein. Durch den Unterdruck wird eh durch alle Öffnungen Frischluft eingesaugt. 
Musst halt aufpassen, das gilt nämlich auch für alle nicht gefilterten Öffnungen.


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

Gut also lasse ich es so. im leerlauf bewegt sich GPU und CPU bei 30-35 Grad also auch normal. Dann werde ich alle öffnungen an dem Gehäuse nun Mit Nylon oder so abkleben und dann sollte es mit dem staub besser werden oder? 
Saugt der dann auch noch genug Frischluft an?


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2014)

Kein Problem. Allerdings musst Du dann natürlich die Staubfilter und Nylon-Abdeckungen regelmäßig vom Staub befreien, damit da noch Luft durch kommt. Das sollte aber selbstverständlich sein. ^^


----------



## svd (25. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> [...]
> Saugt der dann auch noch genug Frischluft an?



Ja. sonst würden alle Bankräuber ja ersticken.


----------

